# 1978 Raleigh Super Grand Prix



## wrongway (Nov 30, 2020)

Looks like I can't stay away from Raleigh bikes. I had to bring this one home. It was less than $100 so I didn't think that was too bad. It doesn't appear to need too much. Does it look like it's all original? The wheels may not quite match. The brochures all show the bike as having 'Bar Shifters' and this one does not. Was it changed or did some leave the factory that way? It's a 23-1/2" frame and feels quite comfortable. It has a high amount of patina, but that's ok.  It doesn't have the Huret Allvit derailleur like my BSA so that might be good.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2020)

I would say both the bar-end shifters and RD were probably swapped out.



The SunTour DT shifters on your bike don't match the ratcheted shifters Raleigh used with Raleigh-branded SunTour VGT derailleurs.
These were on my '77 GP



Also found the shifter that's on your bike



without question, this would be the RD - Raleigh-branded VGT






though it's noteworthy, the VX-GT is the same derailleur that was made for Raleigh with the Raleigh TM.




Any good bike shop would swap components to deliver a bike - I'm guessing the owner wanted his new bike exactly the way you found it.

I'd be curious to see details of the crankset


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, darn, it's not completely stock. You'll have that. Well, it's close and it'll ride. I can look for stock components someday......unless these are better? The wheels are also mis-matched. I assume the front one is stock? Here is the front derailleur........


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2020)

Is this the one? It's on eBay right now.


----------



## juvela (Dec 1, 2020)

-----

pedals are not OEM either; they came through with steel pedals of british manufacture

not shown well enough in images provided to identify

cycle _assembled_ in the Edina Oklahoma facility


-----


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> pedals are not OEM either; they came through with steel pedals of british manufacture
> 
> ...



 The serial number looks like it would indicate 'Worksop'. Maybe I'm wrong? Is anything on this bike stock? lol Here is a pedal.......


----------



## juvela (Dec 1, 2020)

-----

wrt Worksop -

please note that I wrote _asembled _at Edina

of course bicycle manufactured at Worksop

Edina did not perform manufacture, just assembly

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2020)

wrongway said:


> Is this the one? It's on eBay right now.
> View attachment 1310031



bingo.
Note how all the components are Raleigh-branded.
That crank has splined arms pressed on the chainwheel, and mine stripped out on Austin hills in '78.
Upgraded it with a Sugino Mighty Comp.

and yes, that's a Worksop frame - Nottingham frame would begin with N




pedals, I upgraded to KKT


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2020)

And I just noticed that the brake levers aren't stock, either.... lol I suppose the guy upgraded with some better parts? Is that possible? I've always liked to keep things stock so it will bother me a bit. That's just my OCD. I think if I don't put too much into it I'll be alright and it'll be a comfortable rider.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 1, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wrt Worksop -
> 
> ...



Gotcha. I didn't know the difference.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2020)

stock brake levers would be un-drilled Weinmann with "safety levers"

It was pretty standard to swap components in the bike boom to make every bike look a little more Italian.
Though this has the stock brake levers with the safety arms removed, in Austin campus form.


----------



## Kabuki12 (Dec 26, 2020)

My daughter bought a 1978 Super Grand Prix in blue several years ago that was all original. It came with the Raleigh branded rear derailleur you showed and Raleigh branded bar end shifters. It had Wienman 700c rims laced to Normandy high flange hubs, I can’t remember the pedals. I put Mavic wheels laced to Campagnolo Record low flange hubs . The rest of it , other than the pedals is still stock. It rides very nicely and is a step up from the Grand Prix, much lighter than our 1971 Grand Prix from Holland. I am currently storing it for her as she is into roller derby right now.


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2020)

Kabuki12 said:


> My daughter bought a 1978 Super Grand Prix in blue several years ago that was all original. It came with the Raleigh branded rear derailleur you showed and Raleigh branded bar end shifters. It had Wienman 700c rims laced to Normandy high flange hubs, I can’t remember the pedals. I put Mavic wheels laced to Campagnolo Record low flange hubs . The rest of it , other than the pedals is still stock. It rides very nicely and is a step up from the Grand Prix, much lighter than our 1971 Grand Prix from Holland. I am currently storing it for her as she is into roller derby right now.




-----

Thanks very much for sharing your daughter's example!    

Am curious as to its 700c size wheels.

Assembled several new Super Gran Prix bicycles from this period back in the day and they all seemed to come through with 27" wheels.

Wonder if perchance her example may have been built for a market other than the U.S.

Thank you again and welcome to thcabe!  


-----


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 26, 2020)

I bought the Japanese version over this past summer as well. From the original owner who told me he rode it a few times and then hung it up. Could almost pass for NOS. Original down to the tires! I think they’re cool bikes for sure.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 30, 2020)

PJ311foo said:


> I bought the Japanese version over this past summer as well. From the original owner who told me he rode it a few times and then hung it up. Could almost pass for NOS. Original down to the tires! I think they’re cool bikes for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1326850



That's a beautiful time capsule!! Wow!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 30, 2020)

I retrofitted my 1974 Grand Prix with metal SunTour deraillers (the rear is a V GT Luxe, the front is a Compe V). The original parts were done and I've been happy with the SunTour replacements. I kept the cottered Stronglight cranks. I kept the plastic friction shifter levers because they still worked. The move to metal SunTour deraillers was a good upgrade when they went to the Super Grand Prix.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 30, 2020)

I would think happy is an understatement, since every RD made today is a SunTour copy.  
Campy held out the longest, and gave in with the 1st model Chorus.


----------

